# I would LOVE to draw your Betta fish



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello everybody I want to draw your Betta Fish for free! I attached a picture of Flair I have drew for everybody to see if you would like for me to draw your Betta. All I need is the breed and name. I did it in black and white if you see erase marks inside Flair I did that on purpose to make it look real. Let me know if you would like it black and white or color.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

That's so cute!!
Could you do Oscar in color? He's a King.


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Sure thing! I will have it back to you ASAP


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Here is Oscar! I hope you like him


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Can you see the picture?


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

No, I can't.


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok I will have that fixed right away.


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

It might take me a while.


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Here you go


----------



## Clarice2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Text deleted.


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

What is wrong? I did really good with Oscar I was tired when I did Flair.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

could you do Patronus please?


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

kateausten said:


> Here you go


This is so cute!! I love it! Thank you so much!
Also, I love the little smile you added on him!! <3


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

kateausten said:


> What is wrong? I did really good with Oscar I was tired when I did Flair.


You did absolutely nothing wrong; that person was just being snarky. Don't let it bother you. I guess some people think they're "cute" when they make such remarks.

As long as the Betta's owner is happy that's is all that matters. And you got a second commission after a member saw Oscar!


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Sure thing Nova Betta I will have that done right away do you want color or black and white? 
Thanks RussellTheShihTzu 
TFK Moderator


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

black and white please!:-D
and thank you!


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Here you go Nova Betta  I hope you like Patronus


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

thank you so much!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Would you mind doing Dangerous? He's a royal blue male VT. Color please! :-D


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Sure DangerousAngel I would love to do Dangerous for you I will have it done ASAP


----------



## bubblesaurus (Nov 13, 2014)

How about drawing Normandy? She's a marble CT.


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Sure I would love to.


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Here you go DangerousAngel here is Dangerous


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

It's so cute!!! Thank you!!


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Your welcome I would love to draw your Betta's any time


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Here you go bubblesaurus here is Normandy my best friend did the color and I did the black and white I hope you like it


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

*IMPORTANT!!!!!!!!!!!*
*Here is the slots that are open per day.*
*OPEN
OPEN
OPEN
OPEN
OPEN
OPEN
OPEN
OPEN
OPEN*


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Kip? HMPK


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

I will have that done right away!  
IMPORTANT!!!!!!!!!!!
Here is the slots that are open per day.
Kip HMPK
OPEN
OPEN
OPEN
OPEN
OPEN
OPEN
OPEN
OPEN


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

I am sorry about the time can you send me a better picture of Kip please


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Sure! This is the best I could do, he's so hard to get pictures of!


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

That is great thank you for the picture I will have it done ASAP


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Here you go I drew one and my best friend drew the other one


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Whoops here is the one my best friend drew


----------



## Everglades (Jul 18, 2015)

Do you think you draw Cyprus in color? he is a dragon scale male.


----------



## Everglades (Jul 18, 2015)

he's the betta in my profile picture


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

kateausten said:


> Here you go I drew one and my best friend drew the other one


Upside down, but too cute!


kateausten said:


> Whoops here is the one my best friend drew


I love this!! He's adorable!! Thank you both, I love them!!


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Sure thing Everglades sorry I did not reply sooner I was busy I would love to draw him I will have him back to you ASAP. Your welcome DangerousAngel.


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

These are adorable, you are quite the artist! I'd love a drawing of Oberon ( he's in my avatar) in colour


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Here you go Everglades sorry it took a while I was very busy planning to go camping I hope you like him


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Sure thing Cinderwolf it might take me a few hours though but I am working on it now


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Here you go Cinderwolf I hope you like him


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

I love it! Thank you so much


----------



## Everglades (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi I am so sorry I have been busy thank you so much Cyprus is Awesome!
Thanks!


----------



## savagebeautymnl (Apr 16, 2015)

These are beyond cute. :3 Could you please do a portrait of my ******?


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Sure I would love to it might take me a while but I will try to get it done 
Your welcome Everglades no problem


----------



## savagebeautymnl (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks, kateausten! No rush though, I understand that an artist's process takes time.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Here you go savagebeautymnl sorry it took so long we had a family emergency I hope you like your ******


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

Awww too cute


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks betta fish lover2323


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

If you're still accepting requests, I'd love for you do Lucy.  She has red lipstick and blue eyes just like I Love Lucy's Lucille Ball.


----------



## mianicole (Sep 30, 2015)

Yes I switched usernames I forgot my username but yes I would love to!!!!


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

